# Interesting Video Finds Part 4



## Empath

This thread is the continuation of Part Three.

In keeping with the spirit of this thread, this thread is provided as a repository for those interesting little videos you find.

The bulk of the recently created threads does little more than call attention to a particular video that a member might have found to be personally interesting. In most cases, the video hasn't sufficient content to merit anything more than a possible sentence, if even that, with which to open the thread. They are interesting indeed. They're interesting enough to merit a post within a thread, but they lack sufficient sustainable content to merit creation of a dedicated thread.

Such finds are to be posted in this thread. Those posted as a newly created thread will be closed or moved to this thread. Merging threads is more labor-intensive, so moving the threads to this one may not always be the way it will be handled.

No doubt there are some circumstances where the subject matter of a video, the commentary from the thread creator, and the reasonably expected responses from the posting membership will justify a unique thread dealing with the topic. In such cases, it's not likely that moving it here, or closing it will occur.

Please don't use the thread for any purposes other than to post your video finds, or to discuss them, since the discussion of the threads utility would be destructive to this thread's purpose. Discussion of this thread creation can be handled in Questions/Problems/Suggestions, or the Underground, depending on the intensity or nature of your responses.

We'll eventually sticky this thread.
Feel free to post your video finds, and enjoy.


----------



## Empath

Noting that of late, the "show unread posts" feature of "Part 3" of this topic fails to arrive at the proper post. My assumption is that the 1700+ length is playing havoc. We'll now start the next edition in its illustrious career.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

The Present.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Young boy doesn't want to attend school sports day because he's afraid that his classmates will laugh at his legs. His classmates have other ideas and allow him to win the race.

Is it dusty in here?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The next time you see a car commercial, you might not be seeing the real car...


----------



## idleprocess

PhotonWrangler said:


> The next time you see a car commercial, you might not be seeing the real car...



I've pretty much _never_ assumed that car commercials are particularly representative of reality for the past 15 years or so.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Indeed! Seeing is no longer believing.

~ C.G.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Well that wasn't supposed to happen...


----------



## idleprocess

PhotonWrangler said:


> Well that wasn't supposed to happen...



Suggests that perhaps there is some wisdom to landing at full-throttle after all.


----------



## DAN92

I thought the plane was dropped into water, but no....


----------



## PhotonWrangler

When I saw it go over the edge, I was holding my breath and waiting for the splash. Very surprised to see it take off again.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Ever wonder how they make those large mechanical destination signs for busses?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Bowling alley has no masking panels over the pinsetters.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5

PhotonWrangler said:


> Bowling alley has no masking panels over the pinsetters.


Awesome! I always enjoy bowling alleys. _Ya got any more a that good sarsaparilla_?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

5S8Zh5 said:


> Awesome! I always enjoy bowling alleys. _Ya got any more a that good sarsaparilla_?



When I was a kid, there was a neighborhood bowling alley that had semiautomatic pinsetters. A human was stationed behind and above the pit. That person's job was to collect the pins and place them in the pinsetter rack, pull the lever which activated the pinsetter, then pick up the ball and place it on the ball return track. I got to see this process and I was amazed at the pinsetting machine.

Seeing the whole process automated is really something. I think more bowling alleys should consider letting the public see the inner workings of the machines like this place did. It's like watching a ballet of pinsetting robots.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A whoosh bottle. It almost looks like a CGI effect.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5

PhotonWrangler said:


> When I was a kid, there was a neighborhood bowling alley that had semiautomatic pinsetters. A human was stationed behind and above the pit. That person's job was to collect the pins and place them in the pinsetter rack, pull the lever which activated the pinsetter, then pick up the ball and place it on the ball return track. I got to see this process and I was amazed at the pinsetting machine.
> 
> Seeing the whole process automated is really something. I think more bowling alleys should consider letting the public see the inner workings of the machines like this place did. It's like watching a ballet of pinsetting robots.


I remember seeing the guy back there. I grew up going to the bowling alleys now and then when my Dad had league play.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

How Do Archers Resist Firing Arrows At Everyone In The Spectator Gallery?


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Just another day in traffic


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

MY O MY!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Radar picks up birds taking off during recent earthquake in the midwest.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Don't shout at your hard drives. It shakes them up.


----------



## roger-roger

Cool story.


http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-manchester-37364008


----------



## Monocrom

Say what you will.... But no one can say it's not "interesting."
I didn't even know crabs could do this!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Once I was feeding peanuts to some squirrels and crows, when one of the crows decides a squirrel was receiving more than his share. The crow rushes-up on him but the squirrel refused to retreat. A few seconds later the crow picks up a small twig in his beak and hops sideways toward the squirrel. The squirrel beat-feet. Damnedest thing I've ever seen. 

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Once I was feeding peanuts to some squirrels and crows, when one of the crows decides a squirrel was receiving more than his share. The crow rushes-up on him but the squirrel refused to retreat. A few seconds later the crow picks up a small twig in his beak and hops sideways toward the squirrel. The squirrel beat-feet. Damnedest thing I've ever seen.
> 
> ~ Chance



Once in our backyard there was a crow and a squirrel. The squirrel walked past the crow, then turned back and did a fake lunge at the crow and scared him off.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Once I was feeding peanuts to some squirrels and crows, when one of the crows decides a squirrel was receiving more than his share. The crow rushes-up on him but the squirrel refused to retreat. A few seconds later the crow picks up a small twig in his beak and hops sideways toward the squirrel. The squirrel beat-feet. Damnedest thing I've ever seen.
> 
> ~ Chance




I wish you had caught that on camera.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

You and I both, Monocrom. It was about 20 years ago, so no cellphone or mini camera to conveniently EDC. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

(Moved to own thread)


----------



## roger-roger

Adagio in G Minor


----------



## xxo




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow. I hope they catch those two guys who got away before they do that to somebody else.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

One of the best acapella versions of Star Spangled Banner I've ever heard. The harmonies are wonderful.



And here's the finished product with the chroma-key backdrops added and minus the studio room noise.


----------



## vadimax




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5

toad stacking


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## vadimax

5S8Zh5 said:


>




What a sophisticated way to kill yourself


----------



## vadimax

xxo said:


>




Damn, that woman definitely has balls  She *charges* three perpetrators that are armed better than she. And at the same time the video demonstrates that all the criminals are cowards by nature. They are "brave" only when they think there will be no retaliation.


----------



## xxo

vadimax said:


> Damn, that woman definitely has balls  She *charges* three perpetrators that are armed better than she. And at the same time the video demonstrates that all the criminals are cowards by nature. They are "brave" only when they think there will be no retaliation.




Sometimes it pays to take the initiative. I think she did good for someone without a lot of training who got woken up by three armed men kicking in her door at 3:43 AM.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

vadimax said:


> What a sophisticated way to kill yourself


That's Dan Atherton's 13 place run - creator of the GoPro. Here's the winning run from a different angle.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The new polymer 5 pound note is so stiff that you can use a corner of it as a phonograph needle...


----------



## Cyclops942

"Money, Money, Money" as the record in question? Genius!


----------



## Lucciola

PhotonWrangler said:


> The new polymer 5 pound note is so stiff that you can use a corner of it as a phonograph needle...



Preparing for Brexit by finding useful applications for pound notes? :thinking: :devil:


----------



## vestureofblood

For anyone would like to be _in_ an interesting video 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Now-Taking-Submissions!&p=4981893#post4981893


----------



## DAN92




----------



## StarHalo

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 trailer:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

How many drones does it take to change a lightbulb? One, eventually. But you're gonna need a lot of bulbs.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Don't try this at home - 

A pumpkin with a 5000w halogen bulb inside.



Happy Halloween


----------



## PhotonWrangler

E-cig explodes in a guy's pocket.


----------



## Monocrom

Damn! They're even more deadly than regular cigs!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Gives a whole new meaning to "Lighting Up". 

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The poor guy said that he didn't know what was happening to him at first.

And here I thought he just had a Galaxy Note 7 in his pocket.


----------



## StarHalo

*573 pound firework* at 1:35; no idea how they got it in the air, but it was worth the effort. I remember many years ago there was some outfit that wanted to buy an outmoded ICBM missile and repurpose it to make a massive low-orbital fireworks show - I imagine it would look something like this:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

573 pounds? Wow. That must have been a heck of a mortar and lifting charge.


----------



## Monocrom

Okay, it's grainy. But no one can deny it's not interesting..... or at the very least hilarious!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Yeah ....... that firework was awesome! :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## PolarLi

Know your limits :thumbsup:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Anyone color blind? (I'm not). This company claims to have devised a method to process video to make it look more normal for some types of color blindness. Wondering if it actually works for anyone affected.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Tire Ski Jump.


----------



## Lucciola

Craziest ski descent caught on GoPro I have ever seen. Some say it's a fake. But look closely, clearly it is not!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

If you get into a skid on ice, don't lock the brakes. The only driver who got it right in this video was the guy in the white & green van. His wheels were still turning so he had some ability to steer out of the slope and come to a safe stop.


----------



## PolarLi

Now that was funny!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

~ CG


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow. That was something.


----------



## Monocrom

Don't mess with man's best friend. That roo got off easy.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Canadian police chase


----------



## Monocrom

*Seriously?!?! *


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## vadimax

PolarLi said:


> Know your limits :thumbsup:




I hear Russian text in the video -- that was a test of some sort. I guess -- steering failure of a larger ship, and the tow unit tries to help larger vessel circulation pulling its stern sideways.


----------



## StarHalo

4,000 Santa Clauses vs 11,000 penguins; the two armies clash and the bodies begin piling up quickly:


----------



## vadimax

Santas are stupid  They allowed to outflank them and attack from above.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The original voice of Siri revealed


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> 4,000 Santa Clauses vs 11,000 penguins; the two armies clash and the bodies begin piling up quickly:


Those Santas made so many tactical mistakes..... No seriously, they did.


----------



## Monocrom

_*When a .50 Cal. is just too dainty.....*_


----------



## vadimax

Monocrom said:


> _*When a .50 Cal. is just too dainty.....*_




Hell, I don't get the sense of this


----------



## vadimax

Russia. Airport. Intoxicated driver.


----------



## Lucciola

Thanks vadimax, thats absolutely hilarious! I guess the driver was Элвуд Блюз!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Geez, I can see why dashcams are so popular over there.


----------



## Lucciola

_"They broke my watch!" _


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Sometimes rain falls from the sky. Sometimes it's snow. And sometimes it's drones.


----------



## Monocrom

vadimax said:


> Hell, I don't get the sense of this



Sense?? What sense? Humanity is a senseless creature in general. Add in the fact these are men.... Of course there's no sense. It's about seeing if you're Man enough to fire it without breaking your shoulder. Or, if you do break it; not crying in pain like a little girlie-man. All done to attract the ladies. (So there are none at the range. That's just a minor hitch.)


----------



## Monocrom

Lucciola said:


> Thanks vadimax, thats absolutely hilarious! I guess the driver was Элвуд Блюз!



Bah! I remember the old days..... You pulled that nonsense, Russian cops would unload about 7 or 8 rounds into your skull, then place handcuffs on you, then tell you you were under arrest, then drag your body off to jail. These cops are pathetic! And quite a few of you know I was born into Communist Russia. I despise Communists with a passion! But cops back then didn't screw around. You knew not to mess about to such an extent. And if you didn't? On well.... One less dumb-*** for intelligent folks to be forced to deal with on a daily basis. Technically it wasn't a crime to be an obnoxious jerk. For all practical matters, it was.


----------



## Lucciola

Monocrom said:


> These cops are pathetic!



I just don't understand why they did not shoot at the tires, this would have at least handicaped his maneuverability. Trying to hold back a car with bare hands is - well - a bit unorthodox.

These cops seem so unorganized and clueless without any obvious coordinated command. This is even more amazing as it is an airport, a place where additional security staff, a central control room and coordinated radio communication should be readily availlable. I think a professional and well organized policeforce should be able to solve such a situation, keeping lethal violance only the very last option. 

I know that after an incident and as external observer it is always easier to have good advice than if you're faced with the situation in the field. Still this does not look very professional to me.


----------



## vadimax

Lucciola said:


> I just don't understand why they did not shoot at the tires, this would have at least handicaped his maneuverability. Trying to hold back a car with bare hands is - well - a bit unorthodox.
> 
> These cops seem so unorganized and clueless without any obvious coordinated command. This is even more amazing as it is an airport, a place where additional security staff, a central control room and coordinated radio communication should be readily availlable. I think a professional and well organized policeforce should be able to solve such a situation, keeping lethal violance only the very last option.
> 
> I know that after an incident and as external observer it is always easier to have good advice than if you're faced with the situation in the field. Still this does not look very professional to me.



I have payed attention to one strange thing: this driver hits something during ingress and exit of the airport building only. Inside the building he is extremely precise -- he crashes automatic doors, but doesn't even touch the door frames, makes turns around corners with an inch precision. Very weird.


----------



## Lucciola

I thought so too. He can't be very drunk. How did he see the stairs? Maybe a fake?


----------



## Monocrom

What do you think of when you hear the words "Performance Art." Well, I think of an obese woman in an evening dress stepping on numerous pounds of sticks of butter taken out of the packaging, while wearing high heels. And naturally slipping and sliding all over the place. And oh yes, I've seen worse. Well.... Here's what Performance Art is supposed to look like! (No talentless ugly hacks in this video.) Enjoy!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Worth the 15 minutes. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> What do you think of when you hear the words "Performance Art." Well, I think of an obese woman in an evening dress stepping on numerous pounds of sticks of butter taken out of the packaging, while wearing high heels. And naturally slipping and sliding all over the place. And oh yes, I've seen worse. Well.... Here's what Performance Art is supposed to look like! (No talentless ugly hacks in this video.) Enjoy!



....... It needs butter. Everything is better with butter. 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ....... It needs butter. _*Everything is better with butter*_.
> 
> ~ Chance



Not high heels. LOL !


----------



## Cyclops942

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> (video removed)
> 
> Worth the 15 minutes.
> 
> ~ Chance



Yes, it actually IS worth the 15 minutes, in my opinion. Thanks, Chauncey!


----------



## 5S8Zh5

All units respond to apb two eleven, suspect last seen heading west on Alameda in a red delivery van. Suspect white male, 6 feet tall, yellow jump suit, red hair and shoes, answers to the name Ronald, considered armed and dangerous.


Moderator Note: Adult language in this video; earmuffs for the the kiddos.  

answers to the name Ronald, considered armed and dangerous.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Father and son duo perform Simon and Garfunkel's_ Sound of Silence _and nails it.


----------



## Ghostwalker54

Don't post here often but that takes me back to my mid to late teens. Great song from my generation.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cyclops942 said:


> Yes, it actually IS worth the 15 minutes, in my opinion. Thanks, Chauncey!



Hi Cyclops942, :wave: 

You're welcome. 

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Gym roof collapses from weight of snow. Collapse happens slowly enough to allow time to evacuate. :sweat:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

WOW!  That was PDS! 

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Truck tire explodes. Shock wave knocks the snow off the gas station's roof. oo:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A chicken makes America great again


----------



## KG_Tuning

Originally entitled "So the wife wanted her car to "cooo" ", before moving to this thread.

So we had all the silencers and catalytic converter removed!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wind turbine on fire produces corkscrew smoke rings.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Why you need a flashlight or three...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Argonne National Lab has created an Oleophilic sponge, a sponge that attracts and soaks up oil.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

You can now watch these declassified nuclear test movies on YouTube

LLNL Atmospheric Nuclear Tests

The U.S. conducted 210 atmospheric nuclear tests between 1945 and 1962, with multiple cameras capturing each event at around 2,400 frames per second. These are the declassified films of tests conducted by Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory.


----------



## Monocrom

Simply amazing that this footage still exists. All I can say....


----------



## StarHalo

Do you have OCD? Obsessive Compulsive Disorder? Do you have it? OCD, also known as Obsessive Compulsive Disorder?


----------



## Monocrom

Who is that horribly sloppy excuse for a human-being?!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> Do you have OCD? Obsessive Compulsive Disorder? Do you have it? OCD, also known as Obsessive Compulsive Disorder?


 

Well, I do now! 

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Old industrial voltmeter uses edge-lit displays for numerals, with relays driving incandescent bulbs to change which plastic numerals are lit. The swithcing mechanism is reminiscent of the old mechanical 'click-bang' telephone central office switches. Brrrrrrrrip!


----------



## idleprocess

PhotonWrangler said:


> Old industrial voltmeter uses edge-lit displays for numerals, with relays driving incandescent bulbs to change which plastic numerals are lit. The swithcing mechanism is reminiscent of the old mechanical 'click-bang' telephone central office switches. Brrrrrrrrip!



There's a kind of ... nixie-tube like ... satisfaction to that display. 

Since it looks like it uses pinball machine-like stepper relays (think score reels), one wonders if it will become in accurate with changes in state too rapid to account for?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

idleprocess said:


> There's a kind of ... nixie-tube like ... satisfaction to that display.
> 
> Since it looks like it uses pinball machine-like stepper relays (think score reels), one wonders if it will become in accurate with changes in state too rapid to account for?




Very possible I think. I'm also wondering if this is where the term "digit rattle" (the rapid, random changes on a VOM display) came from.


----------



## ven

StarHalo said:


> Do you have OCD? Obsessive Compulsive Disorder? Do you have it? OCD, also known as Obsessive Compulsive Disorder?






Does not watching past 16s count?


----------



## 5S8Zh5

...we see the composer writing out the score in time with the music.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Meanwhile in Scotland...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A malfunction at a steel factory -


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Fun with a GITD wall, a quick lesson in fluoresence and phosphoresence, and some amazing GITD artwork.


----------



## sgt253

That was Super Cool! Thanks.


----------



## irongate

Thanks -Learn something new every day. Good video with the kids there.
Yes -watch the 9th. planet- it is there.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Broadcast television, especially network television, spends a lot of time, money and effort to produce a highly polished, smooth product. These days a lot of the production electronics rely on IT systems to perform their magic. Every now and then they have a bad day, and the result is usually funny.


----------



## StarHalo

PhotonWrangler said:


> Every now and then they have a bad day, and the result is usually funny.



I view that as a piece of art; a dazzling technical display, punctuality, precision, and now a selection of scenes of daily life - a sunset, a funeral, a collage piece on the economy, and we take you now back live to our newscaster who remains dutifully on watch, silently at the ready, nothing to report on this serene day..


----------



## PhotonWrangler

StarHalo said:


> I view that as a piece of art; a dazzling technical display, punctuality, precision, and now a selection of scenes of daily life - a sunset, a funeral, a collage piece on the economy, and we take you now back live to our newscaster who remains dutifully on watch, silently at the ready, nothing to report on this serene day..



Interesting perspective, StarHalo.

On the other hand, I would pay to be able to hear the intercom / IFB track while that was happening!


----------



## StarHalo

The people in the background right start flying into "get so-and-so on the phone" mode at around 2:35, but generally it's pretty surprising how uninvolved the news room is; you'd think if the live broadcast were going nose first into the ground with you in the shot, there'd be a bit more concern, but bald dude just over the anchor's shoulder is just chillin' with his headphones, doing some browsing..


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I went back and looked at that and you're right. I'm pretty sure the people in the background are all news editors. I'd love to see a shot of the control room during this fiasco. From what I understand, their automation and/or graphics system crashed. I've seen a very similar looking crash on a local news station once, but it wasn't nearly as prolonged.

It occurred to me that the British, being generally more prim and proper than americans, might have taken this in stride better than we would.


----------



## StarHalo

Drone Racing League, indoor obstacle course drone racing - prepare to be dazzled, and perhaps to have found your next hobby you don't have the time or money for. Not computer graphics or enhanced, this is what the sport looks like:


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Cyclops942

5S8Zh5 said:


> link to video of US Navy activities


Yeah... I saw this in a Readers' Digest "Humor in Uniform" column about 40 years or so ago, featuring a different "other party" than the one in this video clip. Something tells me some enterprising soul heard the same yarn and put this together for our amusement.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Impressive contrails left by a Boeing 787 over Russia


----------



## vadimax

5S8Zh5 said:


> Impressive contrails left by a Boeing 787 over Russia



This is how coal-running looks in aviation


----------



## PhotonWrangler

NASA created colored clouds along the atlantic coast a few days ago as an experiment to track ionospheric flows...


----------



## StarHalo

Rough day! Time for a beer.. (Reading, England; no injuries.)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Damn, that guy is tough. It looks like that bus was doing around 35 mph, way too fast for that turn.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Damn, that guy is tough. It looks like that bus was doing around 35 mph, way too fast for that turn.



It just wasn't his time.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

One of the coolest pyrotechnic displays I've seen in a long time. Great planning and craftsmanship.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Car crash turns light pole into a horizontal Jacobs' Ladder.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Who knew? 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Consumer Electronics Show 1987; ED-Betamax! S-VHS! CD-Video! Stereo AM radio! Videophones that could one day work! Remote controls the size of paperback novels!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Why mylar party balloons are a bad idea...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

This was interesting to me. I remember standing near those traffic light control boxes and hearing the 'ka-chonk' sounds coming from it and wondering what was going on inside.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Great video! :twothumbs Thanks for posting it, 5S8Zh5. 

~ CG


----------



## xxo

Guy takes down armed robber with flashlight.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Subpar reporting....... no mention of flashlight manufacturer, lumen output or tint. 

~ Chance


----------



## Cyclops942

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Subpar reporting....... no mention of flashlight manufacturer, lumen output or tint.
> 
> ~ Chance


Sadly, Chance, I submit that this level of detail in reporting actually IS par for the course these days.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_I'm an Antiquarian Horologist and horology is the study of time...

_How an Antiquarian Horologist Brings Tiny Machines Back to Life


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Very cool. Thanks. I've never heard the term "Horologist" before. 

One thing I should point out: that four wheel stool she's sitting on is a back injury waiting to happen. Rolling chairs should have no fewer than 5 wheels.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Another reason why you shouldn't look at your phone while driving. In this case he escaped with only minor injuries.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Be advised: This video includes crude language, and should be viewed silently where proper language is desired - Admin

Wile E. Coyote, Genius

Chomping starts at 3:24.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

At the very end he says "This is my dog." I'm confused. Is that his pet?


----------



## Cyclops942

PhotonWrangler said:


> At the very end he says "This is my dog." I'm confused. Is that his pet?


You're asking US? Wouldn't it be better to ask in the comments section for this video on YouTube?


----------



## 5S8Zh5

USS Indianapolis - Live From the Deep


----------



## xxo

old guy in flip flops takes out armed robber with chair and stabs him with his own knife:




....now getting sued by the robber from jail:

http://www.sfgate.com/crime/article/Starbucks-robbery-crime-stabbing-Good-Samaritan-12213420.php


----------



## vadimax

At first glance stupid shooting into a piece of glass has given a couple of unexpected results:

1. Glass is much harder than you might expect:



2. Triboluminescence (have you heard the word at all? ), discovered some 400 years ago, but still not explained entirely:


----------



## 5S8Zh5

female Poecilotheria Metallica


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Lucciola

Man, this guy sure knows how to handle his drone:


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Watching guitar strings vibrate while being played is oddly satisfying.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## idleprocess

5S8Zh5 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxvuMv2MED0



... and then the driver got to do it _at least_ twice more!

How times have changed. I watched a turbine blade going down the highway the other day - at ~20m long, my main thought was _my, my, that's a really *small* turbine blade!_


----------



## vadimax

Vadimax,

Political discussion that is as volatile as this needs to be discussed in CPF's Underground.
The contents have been removed. - Empath


----------



## PhotonWrangler

On an uplifting note (pun intended) - 

The European Space Agency offered to fly 8 disabled youngsters in their Zero-G plane to experience weightlessness. :thumbsup:


----------



## vadimax




----------



## vadimax




----------



## vadimax




----------



## Empath

A topic of sufficient interest for its own dedicated thread submitted by Chauncey Gardiner, dealing with smart lighting, has been moved
here in our "Beyond Flashlights - LED" forum.


----------



## StuGatz

I rarely have an opportunity to celebrate most holidays but today MAY be different. We know that many in different locals are having a difficult time with weather, political issues, or just the challenges that life sometimes brings just now. We hope that you all have a very safe and enjoyable Halloween if at all possible.

Now, as a DISCLAIMER "old boy," be advised that this video was performed by ADULTS, for ADULTS, and contains ADULT content. So please be forewarned that if you are at all the very bit squeamish, peevish, easily offended, or belong in Mr. Orwell's 1984, DO NOT press the play button! 

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Best Halloween weather forecast ever


----------



## icharry

I just found this thread and now .... This is gonna be quite a time suck. THANKS!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

At the parade for the Houston Astros, a fan drops her hat from high up in a parking garage. Some amazing teamwork helps her get it back.


----------



## icharry

Lucky Surfer survives getting crushed by 50ft wave with 'only' a broken back.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BbPrTaAAk1Q/


----------



## bigm

Interesting video with lots of cool light painting.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

There was a short film scheduled to be shown today at the United Nations Convention on Conventional Weapons. It was produced and presented by a group named the Campaign to Stop Killer Robots. (No… believe it or not that wasn’t a joke.) This slickly produced short was pretty much the opposite of what I was expecting, which was some sort of technical analysis of future scenarios involving artificial intelligence, drones and robots. It’s actually a docu-drama about future terrorist attack scenarios using tiny drones equipped with facial recognition, social media interfaces and… shaped explosive charges. 
- Jazz Shaw

https://hotair.com/archives/2017/11/14/video-confirmed-killer-robots-coming/


----------



## StarHalo

Unedited high school cheerleader skills:


----------



## StarHalo

Lightning makes more sense in slow motion; stormchaser Dustin Farrell captures a bolt finding the path of least resistance at 1,000fps:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ Coolest thing I've seen all day.  However, watching it turn every which way doesn't make more sense to me....... unless it's just that it's looking for this guy. 



~ Cg


----------



## vadimax

I have heard that once a person is hit with a lightning he or she becomes a priority target for next hits.

One poor guy had to hide every time he saw gray clouds in the sky, yet he was hit 7 times. He was suffering unbearable pain all the time and finally has committed suicide.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

The Above (2015), Kirsten Johnson 

Anyone see this over Aberdeen, Maryland? [ 6:16 ]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

"He had a flashlight and I had a headlamp...." Flashaholic to the rescue. :candle:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Hats off to all of the first responders and good samaritans in this situation. :bow:


----------



## 5S8Zh5

This is how you install an electricity stroller


----------



## StarHalo

Cockatiel sings the Apple ringtone when upset:
direct link


----------



## PhotonWrangler

There are animated holiday displays and then there's this guy. May the Schwartz be with you...


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PolarLi

Who need flashlights?


----------



## idleprocess

PolarLi said:


> Who need flashlights?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjO4XxcAOLE



Color cameras have come a _long_ way in the last few decades. I remember the fist Hyper HAD CCDs that could actually see in low light; previously the choice was color that fell off a cliff under dusk conditions or grainy B&W sensitive to NIR and could see a bit past the point that human night vision started to fail.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow, that is impressive. I want that camera now!


----------



## StuGatz

Time for something fun. This cracks me up on SO many levels BUT you must understand the culture to truley appreciate the subtle and intricate nuances.   :naughty:


----------



## Lucciola

I prefer this version


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That's hilarious! :laughing:

~ CG


----------



## StarHalo

Miss Cabello is a singles _machine_, btw; keep an eye on that one..


----------



## 5S8Zh5

wolverine show starts at 2:29



and



and


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Keep an eye on goings and comings at the airfield at the bottom.





USAF Is Jamming GPS In The Western U.S. For Largest Ever Red Flag Air War Exercise
[h=1][/h]


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Choir imitates an incoming thunderstorm, then launches into Toto's "Africa"


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## vadimax




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## vadimax

5S8Zh5 said:


>




And now the price of that 

Admin advisement: Fringe science with its evangelistic types of rebuttal, its controversial stance, along with overly controversial political discussion isn't encouraged or permitted on any forum of CPF, including our "Interesting Videos" thread. Efforts to promote, rather than being censored, are permitted in our Underground Forum, at http://www.cpfunderground.com. Your video has been removed here.


----------



## StarHalo

Furby organ. Skip to 2:45 for music:


----------



## vadimax




----------



## 5S8Zh5

https://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e9f_1519430555

_Liquor store clerks shoot armed robbery suspect, fight over gun

Tulsa police responded to the store Thursday after the clerk called 911, saying they shot the suspect multiple times.The suspect was gone by the time officers arrived, but he later showed up at a local hospital. Police have identified the suspect as Tyrone Lee and believe he's connected to 10 other robberies. They say Lee walked into the liquor with a shotgun demanding money. The owner and her daughter both grab their guns, and when the suspect returns, the owner opens fire. The suspect again appears to leave but comes back, prompting more gunfire. The owner's daughter shoot him at close range. Even after being shot multiple times, the suspect fights with the owner for her gun, pistol-whipping her. The man chase the women around the counter before they leave the store. The owner suffered a gash to the head, which required staples. The owner's son said their guns saved their lives._


----------



## vadimax

These women did a mistake: if you open fire, continue until a perpetrator either stops moving or flees and you cannot place shots on him securely. If he is down you hold him on a gun point until police arrives.

Not following these rules nearly costed them lives. If he is on drugs he does feel no pain.



If I face a perpetrator I will talk to his dead body only. This will save me from another interpretation of events in court later.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Laser plasma speakers


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Wife's aunt sent this to us. Do not know where it came from. Delightfully unpredictable.


https://youtu.be/gvyiT8rEGD4


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That was cool.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5

Post removed as improper for the forum.

The proper place to post this is in our Underground board. - Empath

https://www.cpfunderground.com/index.html


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Malfunction at Disney park. Amazingly no one was hurt. It's also amazing that the animatronics kept going while it was burning.


----------



## heelsthrow

5S8Zh5 said:


>



Very informative.


----------



## StuGatz

National Geographic Magazine becomes just a little more ecologically friendly! And YES! That is a vintage Rocket World IWG Mr. Griz Lee Bear from T.A.D.

Feel free to comment here and in the comment sections of our humble channel at YouTube...


​


----------



## StarHalo

What's a magazine?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> What's a magazine?



They're what you insert into a semi-auto instead of a clip. 

~ Chance


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5

^ posted the wrong one - here you go:


----------



## StarHalo

5S8Zh5 said:


> here you go:



Coffee, cigarettes, cocoa, gum; "A fella could have a pretty good weekend in Vegas with all that stuff.."


----------



## 5S8Zh5

StarHalo said:


> Coffee, cigarettes, cocoa, gum; "A fella could have a pretty good weekend in Vegas with all that stuff.."


_Well, I've been to one world fair, a picnic, and a rodeo, and that's the stupidest thing I ever heard come over a set of earphones. You sure you got today's codes?_


----------



## idleprocess

5S8Zh5 said:


> ^ posted the wrong one - here you go:
> 
> https://youtu.be/vkWM6mz_JVo



I tentatively ... sampled ... bits of a ~20 year old MRE about a year ago that had been stored under sub-optimal conditions and came away little worse for the wear. The entree had some signs of breakdown and the desert had an unpleasant metallic taste. The tobasco sauce had turned an unhealthy shade of green and I tossed it. M&Ms were passable.

Not sure I'd be so brave as to attempt to sample something 60 years old as that fella, however.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

I just finished reading Dr. Dale Bredesen's 2017 book: The End of Alzheimer's: The First Program to Prevent and Reverse Cognitive Decline. What? End of Alzheimer's? Prevent and reverse cognitive decline?

From the book:

_If you have a high risk of developing Alzheimer's because of the genes you carry, if you have already developed it, or if you have a loved one who has, you therefore have every right to be very upset about this situation.

No wonder we have come to fear Alzheimer's disease as omnipotent. As hopeless. As impervious to any and all treatments.

Until now.

Let me say this as clearly as I can: Alzheimer's disease can be prevented, and in many cases its associated cognitive decline can be reversed. For that is precisely what my colleagues and I have shown in peer-reviewed studies in leading medical journals - studies that, for the first time, describe exactly this remarkable result in patients. Yes. I know it flouts decades of conventional wisdom to claim that cognitive decline can be reversed, that there are hundreds of patients who have done just that, and that there are steps we can all take now to prevent the cognitive decline that experts have long believed to be unavoidable an irreversible. These are bold claims deserving of healthy skepticism. I expect you to exercise that skepticism as you read about the three decades of research in my lab, which culminated in the first reversals of cognitive decline in early Alzheimer's disease and it's precursors, MCI (mild cognitive impairment) and SCI (subjective cognitive impairment). I expect you to exercise that skepticism as you read the stories of these patients, patients who climbed out of the abyss of cognitive decline. I expect you to exercise that skepticism as you read about the personalized therapeutic programs we developed to enable everyone to prevent cognitive impairment and, if they are already showing signs of it, to stop mental decline in its tracks and restore their ability to remember, to think, and to once again live a cognitively healthy life.

_Chapter 2 is titled: PATIENT ZERO

quote below it:_

Everyone knows a cancer survivor; no one knows an Alzheimer's survivor.

_Then he starts telling you about Kristin (not her real name), his first Alzheimer's patient where his ReCODE protocol (reversal of cognitive decline) cured her.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

How aerial power line markers are installed


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> They're what you insert into a semi-auto instead of a clip.
> 
> ~ Chance



Okay, that's a good one.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Coolest 4 minute video I've seen in months*

This is a YouTube video I stumbled upon a few days ago. It includes 10 separate events involving animals literally taking the initiative to save other animals from various potentially deadly situations, without any human encouragement.
https://youtu.be/NTcw012d2ag


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Self-knitting cycle-powered scarf machine


----------



## Monocrom

Okay, I like it. (Would still prefer one made with Love from Grand-ma though.)


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Monocrom

Awww.... so adorable.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Yes, totally adorable. However, it will grow to ten feet tall, weighing about 1,400 pounds and eat you......so, in time, not so adorable. I wonder if that's what Siegfried said to Roy.

~ Chance


----------



## 5S8Zh5

That was a tiger.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yes, totally adorable. However, it will grow to ten feet tall, weighing about 1,400 pounds and eat you......



True. But babies are adorable because they're tiny, and harmless.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

This is pretty cool. :twothumbs 

~ CG


----------



## heelsthrow

I felt scared for that dog.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Frank's videos are a great way to relax for a spell. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

[video]https://www.youtube.com/embed/dsq_jZiB1_U[/video]


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Low Carb Breckenridge 2018


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Stress testing lithium ceramic batteries


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow. She took off as a teenage kid and landed as an accomplished adult. Good for her! :twothumbs


----------



## 5S8Zh5

and, cheese...


----------



## turbodog

Paul Kim featured in the video @ about the 2:25 mark.

https://youtu.be/aC_vSaNMrG0


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Monocrom

This started out very fascinating. And it is. But after awhile you look at the boys posing for the camera, and then do the math....

*1900 Victorian Time Machine - Extended ride through town in England.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxrTfLn_Nv8&t=123s


----------



## StarHalo

GoPro cam on an eagle flying through busy Estadio Azteca soccer stadium in Mexico City:


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## wojtek_pl

Just FYI


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The first 70 seconds of the video shows how little affect a strobing flashlight has on an aggressive person. 

~ Chance


----------



## Steeldog

Title before merging was "Marines"

Happy Birthday Marines

https://youtu.be/AWDdC-D68Uo


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Michael Winslow (that vocal sound effects guy from the Police Squad movies and Spaceballs) beatboxes Led Zeppelin. He has a distortion pedal by his left foot to help with the guitar effects.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

The scoop on how your cat’s sandpapery tongue deep cleans 11-19-2018


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Flashlight fish. A little too damp for EDC use though.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Monocrom

Andrea Bocelli's rendition of O Tannenbaum [Oh Christmas Tree].

Hope you guys like it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That was beautiful. Thanks Monocrom. :santa:


----------



## Monocrom

You're Welcome. I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## StarHalo

*High speed camera* on a *lawnmower blade*, dropping items into the inverted lawnmower; skip to 16:11 for the action:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Con Ed transformer explosion in Queens lights up the night sky for miles, triggering all sorts of wild rumors...


----------



## 5S8Zh5

The Arizona Game and Fish Department Lake Pleasant Bald Eagle Cam


----------



## vadimax

PhotonWrangler said:


> Con Ed transformer explosion in Queens lights up the night sky for miles, triggering all sorts of wild rumors...




I cannot post here a video of Chernobyl survivors (it is in Russian), but they say there was an infernal glow from the vapor and smoke column of the exploded reactor. It was blue and was so bright that the whole area around was perfectly lit in the middle of the night.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Con Ed transformer explosion in Queens lights up the night sky for miles, triggering all sorts of wild rumors...




I used to work over there by the smaller NYPA site on the very same complex about a decade ago. Maybe a bit longer. I'm not 100% sure on the year. Honestly, I'm surprised it didn't happen years sooner.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I guess the blueish light output from the massive arc caused a lot of Rayleigh scattering, propagating across the whole sky and lighting it up like daylight.


----------



## vadimax

Monocrom said:


> I used to work over there by the smaller NYPA site on the very same complex about a decade ago. Maybe a bit longer. I'm not 100% sure on the year. Honestly, I'm surprised it didn't happen years sooner.



Well, what for terrorists if you have poor maintenance in abundance?


----------



## vadimax

PhotonWrangler said:


> I guess the blueish light output from the massive arc caused a lot of Rayleigh scattering, propagating across the whole sky and lighting it up like daylight.



I know, but visual effect reminds much more dangerous event.


----------



## Monocrom

vadimax said:


> Well, what for terrorists if you have poor maintenance in abundance?



The place was a joke. They are so ridiculously behind the times. And keep in mind, this was back then. They worried about physical security. As if someone would actually swim over and try to cause mayhem on that one side that faced the water. Even back then they simply didn't get it that a cyber terrorist with a few key strokes could do FAR more damage than one hate-filled moron risking drowning and hyperthermia in an attempt to do physical damage.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Think every car commercial is real? Think again...


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Monocrom

5S8Zh5 said:


>




I'm pretty sure this is a prank video. But then again, they're English. So it _might_ be real?? So confused.....


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Water cooled LED floodlight


----------



## Empath

A point of information:

Since we do have an ongoing thread being used extensively for music videos and such called "Music to the Marrow (To What Are You Listening?)", and to help insure proper topical separation, a few recent posts have been moved there.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Monocrom said:


> I'm pretty sure this is a prank video. But then again, they're English. So it _might_ be real?? So confused.....


It's their hobbies. For real.


----------



## Monocrom

5S8Zh5 said:


> It's their hobbies. For real.



Wow!.......... okay.


----------



## idleprocess

Monocrom said:


> I'm pretty sure this is a prank video. But then again, they're English. So it _might_ be real?? So confused.....





5S8Zh5 said:


> It's their hobbies. For real.



Could go either way, but I suspect it's the real deal.

Beginning to enter that demographic myself, I find myself taking interest in some of the _smaller things_ lately. Not so much mailboxes and roundabouts (although I did come into some passing fascination with one that was located adjacent to a former office) and not to the point of joining or forming associations and clubs, but some of the things I used to ignore in pursuit of the flashier things - such as improvised photography of things that momentarily strike my fancy.

I recently joined a Facebook group that posts photos of uncommon vehicles spotted in the wild - classics and the occasional (tasteful) exotic, sure, but a lot of the focus is on the unusual such as 1980s or earlier trucks, low-production volume oddities, imports almost never seen, and older vehicles that take some dedication to drive regularly. Keeps the mind a bit more occupied looking for 1970s Detroit iron, 90s oddball cars, and 1960s trucks in decent working order. I could accumulate months worth of photos for the group if I stopped at the various junkyards and parking lots along the highway to and from my folks' house.

Perhaps these gents do indeed have too much time on their hands with their curious obsessions and could direct their energies less towards such navel-gazing. But it does seem to be keeping them active, observant, and not so much wearing tracks on the front porch in rocking chairs or wearing a depression in their couch in front of the TV.


----------



## StarHalo

idleprocess said:


> improvised photography of things that momentarily strike my fancy.
> 
> uncommon vehicles spotted in the wild



Double word score


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

This one's for Greta - 

 

~ Chance


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Russian Tu-22M3 Bomber Crashes in Murmansk Region Killing Two Crew Members 1-22-2019


----------



## MayerLight

Here's an informational film about the safety features of an old VW van. There's also a few others similar to this. I personally find these quite fascinating.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

What's inside a modern LED traffic light


----------



## tex.proud




----------



## StarHalo

Giant neodymium magnet on a trampoline with iron filings (skip to :50 for action):


----------



## vadimax

tex.proud said:


>




From my POV these EV pretending to be off-road are extremely dangerous as a concept. Why? Well, the entry data is this:

1. The most often vehicle failure in US when people call for technical assistance — empty fuel tank (some 80%);
2. The most deceptive EV parameter that may differ almost twice from the advertised values — their range on full battery;
3. Add to the equation the “middle of nowhere” and you are done (normal off-roaders that are capable to survive in the wild will never buy these).


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Sizzle reel for drone photographer -


----------



## Monocrom

What it's like having a pet hedgehog. (Warning: Seriously funny and adorable.)


----------



## 5S8Zh5

SpaceX's Crew Dragon docks with the ISS for the first time 3-2-2019


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I'm amazed at just how easy this is to do. :shakehead 

~ Cg


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## StarHalo

The Hydraulic Press Channel - it's a channel with a hydraulic press; just take items you would never put anywhere near a hydraulic press, stick them in with ballistic gelatin all around to simulate bodily injury, then see what happens. "This seems to be pretty stupid idea to try - and here we go!" I lost a couple hours of my life to these last night, you were warned..


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

I don't recall if this has been posted before; my apologies if it has, but I thought it would be interesting for everyone who has lived through the dialup modem days.



And here is the chart showing what all of the sounds represent. It's a retty complex negotiation between the calling modem and the answering one.


----------



## StarHalo

Drugs


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## vadimax




----------



## PhotonWrangler

That is impressive.


----------



## sgt253

WOW!!!


----------



## StarHalo

Lithium-Ion batteries in a hydraulic press; prepare for venting event. "This is really stupid. And here we go!"


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Was that the new Samsung Fold?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Unboxing a $500 LED...


----------



## StarHalo

This is how it begins: Programmer Chris Harris has created an augmented reality program on his phone that attempts to *completely remove cars* from its view. It's clearly a first draft, but this makes it plain how powerful AR could be once it's refined..


----------



## idleprocess

StarHalo said:


> This is how it begins: Programmer Chris Harris has created an augmented reality program on his phone that attempts to *completely remove cars* from its view. It's clearly a first draft, but this makes it plain how powerful AR could be once it's refined..



A possible outcome of AR ...


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

I just learned that a lot of the theme music that you hear on public radio came from this one talented fellow.


----------



## idleprocess

5S8Zh5 said:


> https://youtu.be/4qByYQhPF5Y



An interesting device, however one hopes that it has some means of sensing stability before the operator commits to a lift on an uneven surface - the sum surface area of the ground pads looks to be less than that of the treads which could lead to an unpleasant surprise if it shifts.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

PhotonWrangler said:


> I just learned that a lot of the theme music that you hear on public radio came from this one talented fellow.


those are great. i like morning edition.

and then... bacon


----------



## Cyclops942

5S8Zh5 said:


> those are great. i like morning edition.
> 
> and then... bacon




Blast you... now I want to go splurge on Benton’s bacon. [emoji1641] 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## don.gwapo

Stuck in traffic? Have a Whopper delivered to you while on the move. oo:


----------



## vadimax

A very good idea, by the way. One drawback: it is not accompanied with a mobile toilet


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Clever car ad salutes the retiring CEO of it's competitor.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## StarHalo

How did we get to universal measurements? How does the entirety of modern engineering and machining trace back to a box of blocks?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I found this to be pretty interesting. In the old days of radio, there was a time when the famous NBC chimes were produced by an electromechanical device based on a music box player. Look at those cams go!


----------



## StarHalo

Let's tour a German U-Boat:


----------



## Monocrom

Fascinating.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## StarHalo

There was a fire on a Universal Studios backlot on June 1st, 2008; only in the last few days has it been revealed that this was the storage facility for Universal Music's master recordings archive, which included roughly a half million masters from many dozens of well-known artists from the post-war era to today, and included a significant portion of the Chess and Impulse records catalog. This means the original recordings of many songs you hear on the radio have not actually existed for over a decade..


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Why weren't those treasures stored in one of the underground salt mine vaults like they use for video and movie archives? All of the old Johnny Carson Tonight Show videotapes are stored in one of these types of facilities.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Young Toby Lee blowing everyone away at the Blues Heaven Festival...


----------



## StarHalo

*Microsoft Flight Simulator 2020*, in *4K*, for *Xbox*; Mind. Fully. Blown.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5

StarHalo said:


> *Microsoft Flight Simulator 2020*, in *4K*, for *Xbox*; Mind. Fully. Blown.


breath taken.


----------



## StarHalo

*So there's this old computer repair place in Texas* which has been closed for some time, but essentially all of the space they had is completely full to the ceiling of old computer hardware and software, not just popular PC era Dells and eMachines but going back to IBM XT, Sun Microsystems, Wang, 80's, 70's, etc, many new-in-box, full cases of unsold products, entire pallets still wrapped, items still factory sealed and ready for sale at your local shopping mall computer store.. The backstory to how our protagonist got to access the store is interesting enough (and starting at 11:22 includes a snippet of the original _Tetris_ played on the corresponding original Russian PC, and a tour of a 5,000 sq ft private arcade which is arcade-heaven jaw-dropping in itself,) but if you want to see the store itself *skip to 13:44* - if you have any interest at all of older computers or computing history, prepare for grand vistas and great canyons of items not even eBay thought existed anymore..


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow. I recognized an old GVG desktop video switcher in that tour. Good times.


----------



## Monocrom

Undiscovered treasures.


----------



## idleprocess

StarHalo said:


> *So there's this old computer repair place in Texas*



Folks at the local makerspace are _quite_ excited given that it's local to DFW residents.

EDIT: Said makerspace (Dallas Maker Space) gets a brief mention around 11:15. I know the owner of the _period-appropriate_ Tetris hardware.

This place looks like the _PC hardware_ version of another warehouse nearby DMS that was full of electronics components from a long-defunct electronics testing business.


----------



## StarHalo

Today, for the 50th anniversary of the Apollo 11 moon mission launch, CBS is re-airing the entirety of the news broadcast of the event from July 16, 1969, in realtime, commercials and all:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## RedLED

Thanks for putting that Apollo 11 newscast up, Star!


----------



## StarHalo

Would you like some cheese with your Interesting Videos thread? Check your video store membership and fire up the VCR for *the new Top Gun movie*:


----------



## StarHalo

..and on the 50th anniversary of the actual moon landing itself, once again the livestream of the newsday in its entirety:


----------



## StarHalo

_Computer for Apollo_, 1965. A very thorough and straightforward documentary on how Apollo's computer is being made, showing you the actual step-by-step assembly process, theory, testing, and application. The piece isn't dumbed down or sped through in the least; some terms and concepts are simplified, but you actually get a very solid working knowledge on how the computer is built from scratch, how individual components form logic gates through sheer quantity and complexity of wiring.


----------



## StarHalo

Still laughing


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Monocrom

Genuinely fascinating.... Unfortunately that rather interesting channel on YT only has one other video on there.


----------



## xxo

Pilot films his plane crash/rescue in pacific ocean:


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## StarHalo

Can you bake a pizza with 5,000 watts of LED lighting?


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## slackercruster

Originally entittled "Pigskin Chronicles"

Vintage college football press photos from the 1930's - 1950's (mostly) Crazy gear!



​


----------



## StarHalo

The beauty and the madness of bullet time; exploding flammable gas-filled soap bubbles at 100,000 frames per second and viewing in three dimensions at 100,000 miles per hour:


----------



## Monocrom

So it turns out that the old hand-crank concept for keeping a flashlight lit, is actually _*very*_ old....
 

​


----------



## StarHalo

Bullet time over-RPM-exploding CDs and an LP; a great demonstration of how dangerous this actually is:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I've seen a few of these and in every case, the CD starts to flex weirdly just before it shatters. It's as if some sort of standing shock wave builds up just before it gives out.


----------



## idleprocess

StarHalo said:


> Bullet time over-RPM-exploding CDs and an LP; a great demonstration of how dangerous this actually is:



Before looking at the T-shirts and the channel name my initial impression was "they sound a lot like _The Hydraulic Press Channel_".


----------



## StarHalo

PhotonWrangler said:


> I've seen a few of these and in every case, the CD starts to flex weirdly just before it shatters. It's as if some sort of standing shock wave builds up just before it gives out.



They stack two CDs together the second time, which removes the flexing but makes it take longer..



idleprocess said:


> Before looking at the T-shirts and the channel name my initial impression was "they sound a lot like _The Hydraulic Press Channel_".



lol, yeah, they're expanding..


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Monocrom

Who wants to hear some genuine Art?


----------



## StarHalo

More Chronos ring bullet-time gorgeousness; shooting things with a pellet gun:


----------



## vadimax




----------



## 5S8Zh5

_Come quietly or there will be... trouble._



vadimax said:


>


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Rare ghost orchid has multiple pollinators


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## StarHalo

Jesus shoes; filled with genuine holy water from the river Jordan. $1,500.


----------



## StarHalo

The internet has recently had some fascination with Prince Rupert's drops, though they are typically quite small/with the head size of a marble, then snipped with cable cutters and filmed in traditional sports slo-mo. So leave it to our friends at Hydraulic Press Channel to forge some drops the size of ping pong balls and then shoot them with a pellet gun filmed in bullet time at one million frames per second:


----------



## StarHalo

StarHalo's Wednesday night:



(Chinese farmer Liu Shichao's "drinking video," a popular genre of Chinese social media clips; his videos have become so popular that they are now featured on Twitter, a service not available in China.)


----------



## Monocrom

A special Halloween treat from me, and a lovely young woman. I commissioned Pandora a couple of months back with an ASMR story idea completely mine. A new take on the Succubus legend. Now let me emphasize, this video *is* *Safe For Work.* Pandora is not one of those fake ASMR-tists. She's the real thing. Meaning she _doesn't_ put out sensual content at all. So, I hope you guys enjoy it. 

*Happy Halloween! *


----------



## vadimax

Does not fit into Small Radios thread, but this is a miracle of noise cancellation:


----------



## vadimax




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

I hope this discovery brings some sense of closure for the grieving families of those lost soldiers.


----------



## vadimax

Still inventing a bicycle:


----------



## Monocrom

Imagine if you will, a predator who lures young people (mostly girls) into its clutches by mimicking the sounds of a helpless adorable critter. Waiting til the last second to strike. Just when they're close enough. 

Thankfully it's just a funny prank. But sooo incredibly hilarious! Girls love kittens, and hate spiders.


----------



## StarHalo

So if the grinding wheel is rated to 6,600 RPM and you use 13,000 RPM, the face shield on your safety gear would save you if anything went wrong, right?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Well, I guess I want a 6mm polycarbonate face shield!


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_I think mayhem will happen._


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> So if the grinding wheel is rated to 6,600 RPM and you use 13,000 RPM, the face shield on your safety gear would save you if anything went wrong, right?



I don't even need to click on the video before saying *NOPE! *


----------



## Cyclops942

Monocrom said:


> I don't even need to click on the video before saying *NOPE! *



That's okay, click on the video, anyway, because it's a pretty good one.


----------



## noboneshotdog

It was good. The testing was done safely.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Why is it that when you look at the spinning propeller of a plane or fan, at a certain speed, the blades seem to move backwards? 6-15-98


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Drone swarms are the new pyrotechnics


----------



## StarHalo

"I just want to see the highlights from those hydraulic press people.." Top 10 crushes + top 10 explosions/experiments/etc from their alternate channel in one 10 minute vid:


----------



## StarHalo

You ever see an old abandoned house by the side of the road and wish you could go into it and look around a while? Here's what that would look like:


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## StarHalo

More Chronos ring + pellet rifle!


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## StarHalo

New heights of experimental engineering, or just high - a guitar pedal with a liquid chamber, the consistency/opacity of which determines what sound the pedal makes:


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## don.gwapo

Mumbai's horn more wait more traffic light.


----------



## StarHalo

The DEC VT320 Library Computer Terminal; the amber monochrome screen that replaced your library's card catalog in the 80's can use a wifi modem accessory in 2020 - that means posting Tweets from a device with no graphics/drives/operating system:


----------



## StarHalo

New world record firework - a 2,800 lb shell at 6,200 caliber detonated at a height of one mile over Steamboat Springs, Colorado last Saturday:


----------



## boo5ted

don.gwapo said:


> Mumbai's horn more wait more traffic light.






That's awesome lol.


----------



## StarHalo

Robert Downey Jr and Tom Holland in the original _Back to the Future_:


----------



## boo5ted




----------



## PhotonWrangler

That was amazing.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Halfway through the Secret Underground House video our wifi went out. So bummed I had to get up and unplug it.


----------



## vadimax

This is how viet cong has built their tunnel system


----------



## vadimax

If your vehicle features keyless access:


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## StarHalo

5S8Zh5 said:


>




That's a classic vid; just shows you that the country can be as busy as the city in its own way..


----------



## StarHalo

*100 Watt* handheld laser pointer, attn Vinh, Saab, BVH, etc..


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_and now for something completely different_...


----------



## StarHalo

Animation in the year 2020


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

(Moved from Jokes thread) Not a joke per se, but still funny as hell, especially the play by play. All it needs is Yakety Sax playing in the background,


----------



## StarHalo

Cell phones left in a rock tumbler for a month:


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Conductor gets a surprise on his birthday. This is also the most beautiful rendition of the song I've ever heard.


----------



## StarHalo

If space rockets were transparent; watch fuel consumption in real time:


----------



## StarHalo

Original Nintendo/NES emulator that makes games 3D, ~30 titles transcribed so far:


----------



## raggie33

StarHalo said:


> The DEC VT320 Library Computer Terminal; the amber monochrome screen that replaced your library's card catalog in the 80's can use a wifi modem accessory in 2020 - that means posting Tweets from a device with no graphics/drives/operating system:


cool video I love computer history


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

"I make new one." 

- Master Restoration Mechanic


----------



## StarHalo

300 LED headlight bulbs mounted all over a car:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow. That car is probably visible from space. :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

Not the best choice for sneaking around the neighborhood, unseen.


----------



## StarHalo

Your local utilities can be your own recording studio:


----------



## idleprocess

StarHalo said:


> 300 LED headlight bulbs mounted all over a car:


Just don't post that in the Automotive section - _Rule 11_ and all.



StarHalo said:


> Your local utilities can be your own recording studio:


It might not be as practical (compact, variable) as a tape delay, but the _physical delay_ has its charms nonetheless.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That was cool. The delay was just over 1 second, so let's say the reflection takes approximately .6 seconds to travel each direction. Given the speed of sound is approximately 1125 feet per second, that pipe is around 675 feet long. An example of time domain reflectometry using a saxophone.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

A guy takes his high powered telescope around LA to show people a close-up view of the moon, and the reactions are always the same... wonderment.


----------



## StarHalo

Mix metal adhesives in medicine cups and put them under a hydraulic press, see how much weight they'll take:


----------



## PhotonWrangler




----------



## 5S8Zh5

PhotonWrangler said:


>




A great piece he picked as background; Claude Debussy's Clair de lune ( moonlight ).


----------



## PhotonWrangler

San Francisco upgrades pedestrian railings on Golden Gate Bridge, accidentally creates world's largest harmonica


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Operating a carbon arc light.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## ledbetter

Cool video, thanks.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## boo5ted




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cool stuff.

I remember playing with an EL panel years ago when I found that I could change the color slightly in real time by varying the AC drive frequency.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

The shoes Michael Jordan was wearing in this 1985 exhibition game in Italy, sold for $615,000 (sliver of backboard glass included)


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## don.gwapo

Bumper removal/re-install every time when entering/leaving driveway. :ironic:


----------



## pilo7448

That's rediculous.. Lol, just put bags on the front. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5S8Zh5

cyclists will play this...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Whenever I tire from the drama of the news and need to laugh, this guy! :twothumbs


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5

Live coverage: Soyuz crew begins flight to International Space Station 10-14-20


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Finally, a bagpipe performance that doesn't sound like someone strangling a goat. Jump to 1:04 to skip the lead-in.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Don't use green DPSS lasers in the cold...


----------



## 5S8Zh5

^ great, timely safety tip.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cargo plane does some unscheduled tree trimming at the edge of the runway :duck:


----------



## boo5ted




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5

fly fishing for jeet (GT (Giant trevally)) in the Seychelles

Was watching Sudan: The Red Sea (2020) on Amazon Prime and he mentioned this in ep1.

at around 13:13 you get an idea how fast they are:


----------



## Dave_5280

Originally entitled "Author Brian Shul on piloting the SR-71" - Empath

I got to hear Brian talk once about flying the SR-71, and saw this recording:


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Extremely talented musician Jacob Collier "types" New Year message on spectral display using music.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

3 minutes plus, of another delightful demonstration utilizing gravity and objects around the home.

https://youtu.be/Ss-P4qLLUyk


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

The harmonies on this Sea Shanty collaboration are amazing.


----------



## KG_Tuning

Every time I watch the bloody news!!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A power ballad for the Covid era


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Silent film: Swedish Cycle Factory, 1927

English introduction


----------



## idleprocess

Someone on my local Next Door posted this fortuitous sequence of events.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## 5S8Zh5

_NASA's Mars 2020 Perseverance mission captured thrilling footage of its rover landing in Mars' Jezero Crater on Feb. 18, 2021. The real footage in this video was captured by several cameras that are part of the rover's entry, descent, and landing suite. The views include a camera looking down from the spacecraft's descent stage (a kind of rocket-powered jet pack that helps fly the rover to its landing site), a camera on the rover looking up at the descent stage, a camera on the top of the aeroshell (a capsule protecting the rover) looking up at that parachute, and a camera on the bottom of the rover looking down at the Martian surface.

2-22-2021_


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5

the pecking order


----------



## Monocrom

Well, no denying this one definitely qualifies as "interesting."

[video=youtube_share;lGOofzZOyl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGOofzZOyI8[/video]


----------



## StuGatz

Before thread merge, titled as "Near NAKED chick dancing to great beats"

A gorgeous and nearly naked chick dancing to great beats NEVER gets old... :groucho:


Not mine but she must be shared. Scroll down only if you are on a work friendly device. 




















​


----------



## cp2315

You are an honest man my friend. But why I still feel tricked?:thinking:


----------



## StuGatz

cp2315 said:


> You are an honest man my friend. But why I still feel tricked?:thinking:



Twas but a lovely and cute yet treacherous trick, ehhh? :laughing:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Osprey destroys helipad upon takeoff. Jump to 2:21 in the video...


----------



## StuGatz

​


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Have fun for the next 2 1/2 hours :lolsign:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Truck engine gets pushed beyond it's limits and explodes, raining pistons everywhere including the audience. Thankfully nobody was apparently injured.


----------



## idleprocess

PhotonWrangler said:


> Truck engine gets pushed beyond it's limits and explodes, raining pistons everywhere including the audience. Thankfully nobody was apparently injured.



Rod-throw-palooza.


----------



## xxo




----------



## PhotonWrangler

That was interesting. I had no idea how much engineering went into kerosene lamps.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Spreading in the South Atlantic, cut globe, animation


----------



## Dave_H

Music video on Youtube, "Faded" by Alan Walker. Official version has lots of intriguing scenery, shot in Estonia. I usually don't pay much attention to number of views except this one has over 3B (that's billion).

Also is a live outdoor performance of this song by Iselin Solheim (she's Norwegian but sings in english); best one I think edited by "DJ Salvador" which removes sounds of crowd cheering, better than one which didn't. Beautiful lady with nearly angelic voice singing a song with haunting lyrics; set off by green, acqa and yellow laser show, and fireworks.

BTW Alan himself has some Norwegian roots as his middle name is Olav.

Dave


----------



## boo5ted

Embedding is disabled but it's worth the click to see a flying car.


----------



## xxo

xxo said:


>




More vids in the series:


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Good old Alec. Thanks to him I found out that some lanterns that I've seen in 3D works are not electric, but rather gas mantle ones. I can't wait for him to make an analysis of incandescent lamps.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Making quiet versions of TV and movie props.


----------



## xxo

She trained her dog to be a vegetarian.


----------



## 3_gun

Full Anduril Guide (Everything Explained) Don't fear the UI


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo

LINK


----------



## raggie33

i like these kind of dog shows way more then the ones where they measure the dogs check there coat etc etc. but im not a fan of most full breeds most are breed for looks not being a good dog. well in my opeion anyways


----------



## xxo

Most of the dogs bred in the USA (AKC) are just for looks, but there are still some serious working dog breeders in Germany and the Czech Republic.


----------



## raggie33

i love german shepards


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Rudy clearly exceeds expectations. What a pleasure to see. Hopefully cigar puffing, Dia del Muerto lady sees him.

When people ask me what kind of dogs we have, I say a livestock guardian (Anatolian/Kangal from Turkey; very, very difficult for a family dog), a 75 pound rescue who likes to bark at non-family, and a ranch dog from East Texas (Australian Shepherd) because that's where he was born. 

Buying a dog primarily for looks is liking buying a trophy spouse; increased chance of potential complications.


----------



## raggie33

yeah i dont like cuteie dogs. my dogs always earned there keep. last one i had i lived in a rough part of town. i didnt even have to close my doors snoop would eat bad guys lol. and he was so wise he knew who was up to no good before even i knew


----------



## 3_gun




----------



## idleprocess

Trying to imagine my mutt (pit/mastiff mix) doing anything resembling _agility_ and failing.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Pretty fascinating stuff if you're audio-oriented.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The one time that Vincent Price performed his 'Thriller' monologue live. Happy Halloween...


----------



## orbital

+

Just a little R & D...
look at the size of the gravel mound at 1:40,,, just keep that in mind


----------



## idleprocess

orbital said:


> Just a little R & D...
> look at the size of the gravel mound at 1:40,,, just keep that in mind


I'm immediately struck by two things:

The power:weight ratio of modern hobbyist RC is _insane_. Those rigs look like they can easily flip on acceleration.
Seems like they're controlling the roll mid-jump with strategic blipping of the throttle


----------



## orbital

idleprocess said:


> I'm immediately struck by two things:
> 
> The power:weight ratio of modern hobbyist RC is _insane_. Those rigs look like they can easily flip on acceleration.
> Seems like they're controlling the roll mid-jump with strategic blipping of the throttle


+

Yes & yes.

Very high performance brushless motors, best lithium polymer batteries @ 34V and controllers capable of routing more than 150A.
Easily over 5 horsepower, of electric power, on the red rig.

btw, the red rig is north of 30lbs. running


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Appliances play the theme from Ghostbusters


----------



## Cyclops942

PhotonWrangler said:


> Appliances play the theme from Ghostbusters




That was so much fun, I had to email the link to friends and family! Thanks!


----------



## 3_gun

not sure what to say about this one


----------



## Lumen83

raggie33 said:


> yeah i dont like cuteie dogs. my dogs always earned there keep. last one i had i lived in a rough part of town. i didnt even have to close my doors snoop would eat bad guys lol. and he was so wise he knew who was up to no good before even i knew


Cute dogs earn their keep too. Just in different ways. My favorite guard dog is an alarm.


----------



## codybene

PhotonWrangler said:


> The next time you see a car commercial, you might not be seeing the real car...




Oh boy oh boy!!!! I hadn't thought of CGI getting in car commercials but it totally makes sense....... Damn!!! Next time I buy a car I will definitely will keep this in mind


----------



## codybene

5S8Zh5 said:


> The Present.


As a person with a relative with a disability, a pet can make a whole difference in their lives... don't know exactly why but pets can make an special bond with those persons that help them in ways many times humans can't............. thank god for pets......

Good video, loved it!


----------



## codybene

Mario bros theme BUT IN CUMBIA style


----------



## Monocrom

A look at New York, in color, from the turn of the Century (the one before the previous one).


----------



## codybene

3_gun said:


> not sure what to say about this one



Lol!! I thought it couldn't be done. I wonder how the flavor deviates from traditional cooking, would it be something similar o completely different from what we know?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

What was bvehind the great northeastern power blackout of 2003. Really well done with lots of detail and animations that show how the events cascaded.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Grady's channel as a whole is a great watch. Love his content.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Not necessary to view entire video. Cow using mouth to survive:



Using another method even more clever:


----------



## Empath

As a reminder, we wish to maintain a non-extreme friendliness in our Cafe. Some topics don't permit that. However, we do offer an opportunity to approach many such topics on our Underground board. The topic of the few posts that were just removed from here may be freely discussed there.


----------



## raggie33

good yo see u empath i was worrying about you


----------



## Olumin

Big Google is watching 🙊🙈🙉


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Here is one with entertaining elements AND retains credibility. Video is 5 minutes 30 seconds. 

Humans and the institutions they build: Either it's about making money/security, or money and power.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

KITROBASKIN said:


> Not necessary to view entire video. Cow using mouth to survive:
> 
> 
> 
> Using another method even more clever:



Cows really are just dogs with horns.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That turn grass into milk. 😋


----------



## Monocrom

Not so great at playing fetch though. 😁


----------



## PhotonWrangler

KITROBASKIN said:


> Here is one with entertaining elements AND retains credibility. Video is 5 minutes 30 seconds.
> 
> Humans and the institutions they build: Either it's about making money/security, or money and power.



That was really well done.


----------



## Olumin

In just a few hours its liftoff for Artemis 1.


----------



## Monocrom

Honestly, the most interesting video I've stumbled across in a very long time on YT. I think ny fellow car-lovers on CPF will get a kick out of it....


----------



## desert.snake

Film about two professional masters


----------



## Monocrom

I was surprised when I stumbled onto this video. Very eye-opening:


----------



## Monocrom

This one hits closer to home than I honestly care to admit....


----------



## ledbetter

The original street racing video.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I found this fascinating. I knew that you could magnetize ferrous metals by hitting them with a strong magnetic field, but I didn't know that you could actually _hear_ the magnetic domains in the metal getting lined up.


----------



## Monocrom

It's interesting to see the mentality that existed back then, along with the ideas that they had.


----------

